# P&O North Sea Zeebrugge/Rotterdam - Dover Calais Routes



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Once a fan and regular traveller with POSL north Sea. Had a bit of a fall out with them earlier this year where they were splitting hairs over motorhome length. 
Even going to the extent of coming out of booking booth and with the help of another member of staff in matching yellow high vis, decided we were longer than I had booked.

Result was, they charged us an extra £25. Saying our tow bar + tow ball at 27cm. That and they suggested we were 8.7m not 8.4m that we had booked.

So After that, we have used Stena Line who do not measure to the nearest cm like P&O. They measure and price

up-to 6m
6m-10m
up-to12m

Or Eurotunnel where you can be 5 or 15m and the price is the same.

Both Stena and Eurotunnel, we can use Tesco Deals for.

Just doing some sums and have priced for a 5 day trip In January and DFDS from Newcastle to Ijmuiden (Amsterdam) is £376

Oddly, P&O have now started quoting in €uros!

Price works out around with P&O at around £490 if paying by Decent Euro Spending Card.

Stena Comes out at £248 Day Sailings, £350 for Evening.

The reason We prefer to take the North Sea Route is the trek down south. Harwich can be a nightmare at anytime to get to from the North West, Dover, Folkestone even worse.

Coming Back from Harwich in September. Both the M1 and M6 Were closed overnight for roadworks.

Went to Eurotunnel last week. M1 and M6 closed for Accidents. M25 from Heathrow to M26 took 1 1/2 hours. Coming back, same section took over an hour and we came off the M40 at Banbury at tea time to allow traffic to die down and fill up at Tesco. Diesel being 12p a litre cheaper then the Services.

Went back to Join the M40 at 7:30pm after a nice 2 hour break. Slip road closed but M40 Below open. Had a Long divert due to surrounding road traffic.

So has anyone else been on P&O North Sea recently?. Is it busy?, popular?. Maybe for the reasons I have mentioned.

Think We might pay the extra fuel and use the DFDS Route from Newcastle.

Any comments please?

TM


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

i alwats go Hull to Zeebrugge on either a Saturday or Sunday sailing when motorhomes travel for the same price as cars,regardless of length.Just booked mine through camping cheques for £305 return in June.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply ovalball.

I have just input a week Saturday-Saturday In February.

Comes out at €760 for 8.5m

Car is €470 

TM


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

*PO quote in Euro*

On the PO website you can select English £ or English € at top right of homepage


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have always been quoted at least £100 less by ringing up camping cheques,miles cheaper than either of the 2 clubs


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We book Hull Zeebrugge through the Caravan Club, travel at the weekend as caravan goes free or motorhome for the price of a car plus they usually give you some camping cheques much cheaper than P&O web site.

Martin


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't remember the exact details now but the best deal I got with P&O was by ringing them. I think I wanted Dover Calais out and Zeebrugge to Hull home.

I price checked P&O online, CC, C&CC and Camping Cheques but for some reason I must have had to ring and the quote I got over the phone was in the region of £100 cheaper than any online price.

I was well surprised, thought he had made a mistake but no, the quoted price was what I paid so I shall be using that from now on in my price checking.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks.

Motorhome for price of car must be exclusive to clubs then?. Does not work online. Unless that's because my visit defaulted to €URO pricing.

I know you used to be able to take trailers free at weekend.

I will try again later on the p&o and club websites. 

Tm


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

ovalball said:


> I have always been quoted at least £100 less by ringing up camping cheques,miles cheaper than either of the 2 clubs


I'm sure this is correct, but somewhat ironic - the UK Camping Cheque agent is Alan Rogers, which was acquired by the Caravan Club last year!

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is 'exclusive' to Camping Cheques, but not sure about CC or C&CC? But in any case, no need to be a member of anything to book through Camping Cheques.

And I believe they have various current early booking promotions that have to be reserved by 20 December, so might be worth getting on the blower. Their booking number for quotes is: 01580 214002.

Mike


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Tm

We got the deal on Hull Zeebrugge return via telephone call to CC, we paid £273.95 return including 7 nights camping cheques worth £97.65. That was this November.

Martin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


£273.95 including 7 nights on sites Return?

Are you on Push Bike?


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

We too have been shopping around for a decent quote, best price so far Hull to Rotterdam return going May 24th to June 29th £459 cc club  love to hear of any cheaper options :? 7.5mt x 3mt
cheers Des


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

teemyob said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Hi Tm

NO the pushbikes are cheaper still, we are 8.5m long 3.3m high and the booking included £20 for outside cabin upgrade (meals extra).

We booked 23rd Oct and sailed 2nd Nov.

I could scan the invoice but cant be bothered :lol: :lol:

PS we paid £320 in May for same deal.

You dont have to believe me but it might be worth ringing the CC.

PPS you must travel at the weekend.

Martin


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

*P&O North Sea Zeebrugge/Rotterdam- Dover Calais Routes*

Just rang Camping Cheques for a quote on Hull to Zeebrugge, going out on Sun June 1st. One way,solo traveller,std cabin, 6m PVC.

Don't do sites often but thought cheques would come in handy on laundry stops, if saving on ferry was worthwhile.

Unfortunately for me, they could only beat the online P&O quote by
£8-57, plus I had to purchase a minimum of 3 Camping Cheques at an additional £44.

A return coming back in July was no better. I suppose the better savings come if you are bigger and use sites a lot, but for me it's the lovely M1 and M25 again this year.

Cheers, John.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: P&O North Sea Zeebrugge/Rotterdam- Dover Calais Rout*



korky24 said:


> Just rang Camping Cheques for a quote on Hull to Zeebrugge, going out on Sun June 1st. One way,solo traveller,std cabin, 6m PVC.
> 
> Don't do sites often but thought cheques would come in handy on laundry stops, if saving on ferry was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Hi John

If you are in Caravan Club try ringing them, that's where our deals come from, CC = caravan club not camping cheques.

Martin


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

*P&O North Sea Zeebrugge/Rotterdam- Dover Calais Routes*

Hi Martin,

I tried Camping Cheques due to Mikes earlier post.

Not in the clubs.

Cheers, John.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

You save approx 10% with caravan club but as i said in my earlier post it still came in at £459 for us and havent found anyone cheaper yet ! 
Cheers Des


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > VanFlair said:
> ...


I believe you.

If you play around with the system. You can sometimes get a mini cruise with car for £75 return.

TM


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


Its a little over five years since we last used Hull zeebrugge and then it cost us £500 approx for a5 metre campervan so prices have not gone up much since by the looks of it. We do the dover callais trip now because of the dog mainly. I,m waiting for camping cheques to bring their prices out for the tunnel at present.
If we were doing just one crossing a year without the dog we would always use the hull crossing I reckon.



norm


----------

